

Why does Internet Explorer report “Mozilla” in UserAgent? - dutchbrit
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7975996/why-does-internet-explorer-9-report-mozilla-in-useragent

======
dutchbrit
A funny blog post explaining the whole situation:
<http://webaim.org/blog/user-agent-string-history/>

